

A quantum access network - tareqak
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v501/n7465/full/nature12493.html

======
tareqak
BBC article: [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-23946488](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23946488)

